# nice video - ruger lcp



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you haven't seen the michael bane video on shooting the ruger lcp check it out at:

http://www.downrange.tv/player.htm?bcpid=452320104&bclid=459256134&bctid=1433966126


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice link, thanks! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

I like what aI see there & hope like others have said that they come out w/ a 9 too.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

a small single stack cheaper than the kahr but more reliable than the keltec pf9 would be great


----------

